# SpywareBlaster database will not update



## DKTaber (Oct 26, 2001)

I have SpywareBlaster (SB) on 3 computers in the house. My wife's computer is a very old Compaq Presario, probably circa 2003(?) and runs XP. I put SB on it when she got it almost 2 years ago and it's worked fine until now. Now when you try to update the database, it seems to download most of it, but then stops and issues an error message (U003) to the effect that the database file is corrupted or the firewall may be blocking the download, and to try again. I have tried

disabling the Windows firewall, and
suspending AVG for 10 minutes
uninstalling SB using RevoUninstaller
reinstalling SB from both Major Geeks and a second time directly from Brightfort
I have also run a scan with Malwarebytes to see if perhaps some spyware was blocking updates; MB found nothing.

What's wrong?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

What model number Compaq Presario does she have?

If you don't know for sure, advise what the product number(P/N) on it is.

How much RAM does it have?

---------------------------------------------------------

Let's see what's installed and auto-starting in her computer, and if any obvious issues need to be addressed.

Go here and click the green "Download latest version" link to download and save *HiJackThis 2.0.4*

After it's been downloaded and saved, close all open windows first, then double-click it to install it.

Allow it to install in its default location - C:\Program Files.

After it's been installed, start it and allow its main window to load.

Uncheck "Do not show this window when I start HiJackThis".

Click "Do a system scan and save a log file".

When the scan is finished in 30 - 60 seconds, a log file will appear.

Save that log file.

Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the ENTIRE log file here.

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I've never used *SpywareBlaster*, so I don't know how well it works and if it has any issues.

I'm not a fan of *AVG 2013* because it's gotten too bloated and contains a file/registry cleaner.

Have you thought about replacing AVG with *Microsoft Security Essentials*?

It's smaller and lighter and more user-friendly.

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## DKTaber (Oct 26, 2001)

flavallee said:


> I've never used *SpywareBlaster*, so I don't know how well it works and if it has any issues.
> 
> I'm not a fan of *AVG 2013* because it's gotten too bloated and contains a file/registry cleaner.
> 
> ...


The model is a Presario R3000. I have thought about replacing AVG, but this computer is a "thing" between my daughter and my wife and I'm loath to mess too much with it. I personally use Avast and install it on all the computers I support. In any case, I disabled AVG and Windows Firewall, so the fact that these are installed should have no bearing.

I'm very familiar with HiJackThis/use it often to find stuff that doesn't look kosher. I'll try to install and run it on her computer, but might not be able to do that today.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

It sounds like she has a *Compaq Presario R3000* series laptop that comes in AMD and Intel processor models and comes with 256 MB or 512 MB of RAM.

Hopefully, it has more RAM than that.

---------------------------------------------------------



> this computer is a "thing" between my daughter and my wife and I'm loath to mess too much with it


Hopefully, this isn't going to cause you any "domestic" issues with working on it.

It appears to be a circa 2004 model, so it's only a matter of time before a hardware issue or software issue or both raises its ugly head.

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

They were doing maintenance on the server yesterday but I don't know how long that was to take. They did say that it shouldn't affect updates to the database but I wonder if perhaps it has. I'd wait another 24 hours and see if you still have problems.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

There aren't any new updates available at the moment. New definitions come out every 2 weeks, sometimes 3 and I've even seen 4 weeks!

Read:

http://www.wilderssecurity.com/showthread.php?t=352828


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

A new SpywareBlaster database was made available today. Just downloaded it.

Still having trouble, *DKTaber*?


----------



## DKTaber (Oct 26, 2001)

Phantom010 said:


> A new SpywareBlaster database was made available today. Just downloaded it.
> 
> Still having trouble, *DKTaber*?


Yes. Just uninstalled, then downloaded and installed the newest version 5 minutes ago. Same error message: error code U003


----------



## DKTaber (Oct 26, 2001)

Cookiegal said:


> They were doing maintenance on the server yesterday but I don't know how long that was to take. They did say that it shouldn't affect updates to the database but I wonder if perhaps it has. I'd wait another 24 hours and see if you still have problems.


Still having problems. Installed and ran HiJackThis. Log attached


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Try it while in Safe Mode with Networking. Any luck?


----------



## DKTaber (Oct 26, 2001)

Phantom010 said:


> Try it while in Safe Mode with Networking. Any luck?


Negative. Tried updating in Safe Mode w/Networking. Froze. Then while still in Safe Mode, uninstalled, downloaded and reinstalled, then tried to update. Same "U003" error message.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

If other computers on your network are working fine with SpywareBlaster, it's probably not a router issue. Have you tried updating the network adapter driver on the faulty computer?


----------



## DKTaber (Oct 26, 2001)

Phantom010 said:


> If other computers on your network are working fine with SpywareBlaster, it's probably not a router issue. Have you tried updating the network adapter driver on the faulty computer?


Yep. HP's system scanned it and said everything is up-to-date/no updates needed.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

No proxies anywhere, I presume?

Here's another source for download:

http://www.filehippo.com/download_spywareblaster/


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Try the following:

Open SpywareBlaster.

Click *Updates*.

Click *Options*.

Is the right box checked? By default, it's "Use a direct connection to the Internet."

If that's what you have, then add a check mark to the "Use alternative Download Method" box, and try updating again.


----------



## DKTaber (Oct 26, 2001)

Phantom010 said:


> No proxies anywhere, I presume?
> Here's another source for download: http://www.filehippo.com/download_spywareblaster/


No proxies (automatically detect). I see no possibility that downloading it from a different server will do anything. I've already downloaded it from Major Geeks and twice directly from Brightfort. Makes no difference. The last time I tried the update (which does download the updates and stops after 3 or so are downloaded) it issued a U001 error and said to make sure SpywareBlaster has access to the Internet. When I click the [Back] button to try again, it tells me that one or more of the files is corrupted.

Same messages every time, and I've tried probably a total of 10 times, have uninstalled 3 times, reinstalled 3 times, have turned the firewall and AVG off, have tried Safe Mode. . . nothing works. Me thinks that maybe the old Pentium 4 XP laptop is just too old to handle ver. 5. I think the best thing to do is uninstall SB.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Did you see post #16?


----------



## DKTaber (Oct 26, 2001)

Phantom010 said:


> Did you see post #16?


I did. Made no difference, except it said it was downloading using the 'Safe' method. As I said, I just think this dinosaur is too old or has software on it that all previous versions of SB had no problem with, but Brightfort changed something major in ver. 5 that is indigestable in this computer.

I am further frustrated by the fact that the computer I'm using right now is my XP desktop which has no problem with SB v.5. But my CPU is a Core 2 Duo E8400 and my AV program is Avast!


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Seems to have something to do with the Internet connection, maybe something inside your network adapter software/driver SpywareBlaster doesn't like? Or perhaps Safe Mode isn't enough to really stop the application possibly interfering? I'm afraid I'm out of ideas at this point. 

Or perhaps you should try updating through a proxy server?


----------



## DKTaber (Oct 26, 2001)

Phantom010 said:


> Seems to have something to do with the Internet connection, maybe something inside your network adapter software/driver SpywareBlaster doesn't like? Or perhaps Safe Mode isn't enough to really stop the application possibly interfering? I'm afraid I'm out of ideas at this point.
> 
> Or perhaps you should try updating through a proxy server?


I have no familiarity with "proxy" settings, or even what a "proxy" is. Don't you have to enter an IP address and name a port (like 8080) for a proxy? And where does one get an IP address for a proxy?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You'll find thousands of free proxy servers on the Web (Google). Most don't work, or only work for a brief moment. Furthermore, they cannot be trusted for sensitive operations. Only paid for proxies are safe and reliable. You can choose a free one and use it inside SpywareBlaster to bypass your own IP address, just to see if your Internet connection is to blame. SpywareBlaster's servers may have put your IP address on a so called blacklist, for whatever reason.

Again,

Open SpywareBlaster.

Click *Updates*.

Click *Options*.

Tick the "Use the proxy server below: (addressort)" box and enter the proxy server in the following format:

*218.201.21.177:80

*(218.201.21.177 being the address and 80 being the port)

Here's a list of free proxies. There are hundreds of these websites all over the Web. Take your pick. If you ever use them in your browsers, just remember not to use them for sensitive stuff, especially banking or shopping...

http://www.ip-adress.com/proxy_list/


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

This will be a trial and error process, I'm afraid, until you can find a working proxy server, or even one SpywareBlaster will be comfortable with. You should eventually find one. Just don't give up.


----------



## DKTaber (Oct 26, 2001)

Phantom010 said:


> This will be a trial and error process, I'm afraid, until you can find a working proxy server, or even one SpywareBlaster will be comfortable with. You should eventually find one. Just don't give up.


The proxy server you suggested did not work; got an error message that it was unavailable or busy.

I'm giving up on this venture. You're one of the best responders on TSG, and if your advice doesn't solve a problem, it's probably unsolvable.

SpywareBlaster is not that important that I have to go thru days and day of hoops to try to get it to work. Although the problem was never solved, I'm going to mark it as such.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm sorry you weren't able to find a solution. There are other things that can be tried but, as you said, it would be jumping through hoops and it's easier and more feasible to just uninstall SpywareBlaster.

I've also put the thread status back to "unsolved". The reason being that the purpose of the "solved" button is help others find a solution. Since the problem was not solved, someone with the same issue would look here for a resolution which they wouldn't find.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

If your own IP address is blocked by SpywareBlaster's servers, it may simply unlock in a few hours or days. Or, you ISP might renew your DNS servers and the problem will fix itself... An ipconfig /all inside a command prompt might tell you when a new lease will start... However, you're using a router, so that complicates things and I don't know much about routers since I don't have one.

Like I said, it's a trial and error process, these free proxies. Sometimes you can find one working right away, other times, it can take hours!


----------



## DKTaber (Oct 26, 2001)

Cookiegal said:


> I'm sorry you weren't able to find a solution. There are other things that can be tried but, as you said, it would be jumping through hoops and it's easier and more feasible to just uninstall SpywareBlaster.
> 
> I've also put the thread status back to "unsolved". The reason being that the purpose of the "solved" button is help others find a solution. Since the problem was not solved, someone with the same issue would look here for a resolution which they wouldn't find.


Understood.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

10-4. :up:


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Cookiegal said:


> There are other things that can be tried but, as you said, it would be jumping through hoops and it's easier and more feasible to just uninstall SpywareBlaster.


Some may not like or care for SpywareBlaster, but I find the program worth the hassle.  To me, this looks like a server problem (possibly temporary). A change in the IP address might fix everything.

I'll keep you posted if I ever find anything else.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

One of SpywareBlaster's recommendations for update problems is to reboot the router. Maybe worth a try?


----------



## DKTaber (Oct 26, 2001)

Phantom010 said:


> One of SpywareBlaster's recommendations for update problems is to reboot the router. Maybe worth a try?


Yeah, I saw that. Is it worth a try? Absolutely not. Why? Because updates on my Win 7 laptop work perfectly, and it connects thru the same router.


----------



## DKTaber (Oct 26, 2001)

I recently started a thread with the above title. Nothing I did solved the problem, and I could find nothing on the Web that provided a solution, so I left the thread 'unsolved'. I am posting this to let readers know that I ultimately uninstalled SpywareBlaster from the (very old) Compaq laptop it was on. Had no other choice.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

You need to update with a admin account. 
If you do it under a limited user account it will show it is updating but you will not update. They need to fix that because that may be what you did.


----------



## DKTaber (Oct 26, 2001)

hewee said:


> You need to update with a admin account.
> If you do it under a limited user account it will show it is updating but you will not update. They need to fix that because that may be what you did.


But there is only one user on my desktop and my laptop (where SB has never had an updating problem) and that's also true of the old laptop. When there is only one user account (other than "Guest"), that user automatically has administrative rights (at least, other things that require administrator rights accept me as the administrator).

Despite that, I (a) ran Disk Cleanup, (b) ran CCleaner (both files and registry), (c) ran Auslogics Defragger in optimize mode (she did have a whopping 25% fragmentation, which is puzzling given the only thing she does on the computer is e-mail), then tried booting into Safe Mode as Administrator, downloading/installing SB and updating it. Installation went perfectly, but when I went to update (still in Administrator Safe Mode), all but the last update file loaded -- which is exactly the behavior it's been exhibiting). At that point, got the same error message about the update failing or the file is corrupted. So I again uninstalled SB.

I'm going to give up on this one. There is just something peculiar to this old machine that doesn't work with some SB updates. It has the latest AVG AV software, and I have Malwarebytes and SuperAntiSpyware on it as well, which I run periodically (she doesn't know how to run them). It's enough protection.


----------



## Crazy10 (May 12, 2012)

Does your other computer also run AVG? If not, uninstall AVG as a test and try SB out again.


----------



## DKTaber (Oct 26, 2001)

Crazy10 said:


> Does your other computer also run AVG? If not, uninstall AVG as a test and try SB out again.


No. All my computers -- including those of the dozen families to whom I provide tech support -- use Avast! However, today while I was cleaning up her computer after removing SB, AVG said it wanted to update to AVG 2014. So I did. Haven't tried reinstalling SB with this latest-and-greatest AVG. I will try that. If it still gives me the same error, I'll try uninstalling AVG. . . but my guess is that neither of these "fixes" will change anything; it's something in Windows XP Pro that's causing it.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Try to disable AVG, Malwarebytes and SuperAntiSpyware. Also your firewall to see if one of those keeps you from updating SpywareBlaster.


----------



## DKTaber (Oct 26, 2001)

hewee said:


> Try to disable AVG, Malwarebytes and SuperAntiSpyware. Also your firewall to see if one of those keeps you from updating SpywareBlaster.


Tried disabling both AVG and Windows firewall long ago. Did nothing. Malwarebytes and SAS are not real-time; they're the free versions (you have to run scans manually), so they have no impact on the problem.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

So very odd because SpywareBlaster really does nothing you think a program would stop. Adds to IE block list and cookies list so nothing to do with other program rights like firewall, AVG, Malwarebytes and SuperAntiSpyware would. 

Have you done a reboot to see if it clears a bug?


----------



## DKTaber (Oct 26, 2001)

hewee said:


> Have you done a reboot to see if it clears a bug?


Computer was rebooted and cold booted many times during the many tries to find out what is causing the problem.

My real disappointment is that Brightfort has no KB article on this (e.g., what exactly does the error message indicate is happening or wrong). At least, I couldn't find one.


----------



## Crazy10 (May 12, 2012)

Does it work in Safe Mode with Networking?


----------



## DKTaber (Oct 26, 2001)

Crazy10 said:


> Does it work in Safe Mode with Networking?


Nope.


----------



## Crazy10 (May 12, 2012)

Have you tried repairing Windows from the CD?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I've merged the new thread with the previous one so others will see what's already been tried, i.e. safe mode with networking.

Is it possible that there are remnants from a previous installation of an anti-virus program or firewall that may still exist? I ask because some of these types of programs don't get fully removed when uninstalled. Perhaps the following logs might be helpful.

Please download DDS by sUBs to your desktop from the following location:

http://download.bleepingcomputer.com/sUBs/dds.scr

Double-click the *dds.scr* file to run the program.

It will automatically run in silent mode and then you will see the following note:

*"Two logs shall be created on your Desktop".*

The logs will be named *dds.txt* and *attach.txt*.

Wait until the logs appear and then copy and paste their contents in your post.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

It could also be a problem with certain IPs or countries as suggested by Javacool himself in this thread at Wilders:

http://www.wilderssecurity.com/showthread.php?t=352843

If it can't be resolved here then it might be a good idea to post over there where you're likely to get assistance from the developer.


----------



## DKTaber (Oct 26, 2001)

Crazy10 said:


> Have you tried repairing Windows from the CD?


No; don't have the right CD. I DO have a Win XP CD that came with my old computer, but it's not the Pro version, which is on the old laptop. I don't know whether or not it would work, but with other computers that had XP Pro where I tried to run a sfc using my XP Home CD, it didn't work.

And now that you reminded me that I had tried both reinstalling and updating SB in Safe Mode, my assertion that the problem is probably being caused by Windows looks flawed. In Safe Mode, very little of Windows is loaded, so if the SB problem exists in that mode, Windows is probably NOT the cause.

What I have not done is tried a diagnostic startup in msconfig. Why? Don't know; many days I do things (or fail to do things) that make me wonder what I've been smoking!!!


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please do not start a new thread to reply. As I mentioned, I've merged both threads together so please continuing replying here.


----------



## DKTaber (Oct 26, 2001)

Cookiegal said:


> It could also be a problem with certain IPs or countries as suggested by Javacool himself in this thread at Wilders:
> 
> http://www.wilderssecurity.com/showthread.php?t=352843
> 
> If it can't be resolved here then it might be a good idea to post over there where you're likely to get assistance from the developer.


Yeah, I already saw this. Problem is that all the computers are in my house. . . in the USA . . . and all use the same ISP. Two of the computers have not problem; only the (very) old Compaq. Many of the posts on the Wilders forum reference an error about not having access to the Internet or the server is busy. That's not the error I get. I get one that is numbered "U003" indicating that the update failed because the file is missing or corrupted. . . which is especially strange since several updates DO install (see several "sbxxxx" files install), but when it gets to one of them, it fails and triggers the error. Which one I cannot tell because it flashes by so fast you can't read it.

When I get a chance to get on her computer, I'll try DDS.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

:up:


----------



## DKTaber (Oct 26, 2001)

OK, Cookie, per your request, here are the files produced by dds.scr.

Incidentally, since I updated AVG to version 2014 2 days ago, I tried -- again -- to install SB. As usual, it produced an update error when it got to "sbdatabasenf.dpt". When I click on status, it says, "The Spywareblaster database may be corrupted or missing. Please run Check for Updates to repair the protection database.". . . which it doesn't. Even again tried it with AVG and the Window firewall disabled. Made no difference.

DDS.TXT__________________
.
DDS (Ver_2011-08-26.01) - NTFSx86 
Internet Explorer: 8.0.6001.18702 BrowserJavaVersion: 10.45.2
Run by Mom at 10:30:23 on 2013-10-28
Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.1.2600.3.1252.1.1033.18.2047.1513 [GMT -4:00]
.
AV: AVG AntiVirus Free Edition 2014 *Enabled/Updated* {17DDD097-36FF-435F-9E1B-52D74245D6BF}
.
============== Running Processes ===============
.
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG2014\avgrsx.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2014\avgcsrvx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost -k DcomLaunch
svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
svchost.exe
svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2014\avgidsagent.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2014\avgwdsvc.exe
svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG Secure Search\vprot.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMax4PNP.exe
C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
C:\Program Files\Canon\Canon IJ Network Scan Utility\CNMNSUT.exe
C:\Program Files\HPQ\Quick Launch Buttons\EabServr.exe
C:\Program Files\Canon\MyPrinter\BJMyPrt.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Local Settings\Application Data\CrossLoop\CrossLoopService.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2014\avgui.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Mom\Local Settings\Application Data\CrossLoop\CrossLoopConnect.exe
C:\Program Files\Canon\IJPLM\IJPLMSVC.EXE
C:\Program Files\MozyHome\mozystat.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\MozyHome\mozybackup.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AVG Secure Search\vToolbarUpdater\17.0.12\ToolbarUpdater.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2014\avgnsx.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2014\avgemcx.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AVG Secure Search\vToolbarUpdater\17.0.12\loggingserver.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG2014\avgcsrvx.exe
.
============== Pseudo HJT Report ===============
.
uStart Page = hxxp://www.google.com/
BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper: {761497bb-d6f0-462c-b6eb-d4daf1d92d43} - c:\program files\java\jre7\bin\ssv.dll
BHO: AVG Security Toolbar: {95b7759c-8c7f-4bf1-b163-73684a933233} - c:\program files\avg secure search\17.0.1.12\AVG Secure Search_toolbar.dll
BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper: {dbc80044-a445-435b-bc74-9c25c1c588a9} - c:\program files\java\jre7\bin\jp2ssv.dll
TB: AVG Security Toolbar: {95b7759c-8c7f-4bf1-b163-73684a933233} - c:\program files\avg secure search\17.0.1.12\AVG Secure Search_toolbar.dll
{e7df6bff-55a5-4eb7-a673-4ed3e9456d39}
EB: {32683183-48a0-441b-a342-7c2a440a9478} - No File
uRun: [CrossLoop] "c:\documents and settings\mom\local settings\application data\crossloop\CrossLoopConnect.exe" -ap=crossloop -port=5910 -udp=www.CrossLoop.com -webserver=server.crossloop.com -webservice=www.crossloop.com -startup=server -noprompts -minimize
uRun: [ctfmon.exe] c:\windows\system32\ctfmon.exe
mRun: [vProt] "c:\program files\avg secure search\vprot.exe"
mRun: [SoundMAXPnP] c:\program files\analog devices\soundmax\SMax4PNP.exe
mRun: [SoundMAX] c:\program files\analog devices\soundmax\Smax4.exe /tray
mRun: [IJNetworkScanUtility] c:\program files\canon\canon ij network scan utility\CNMNSUT.exe
mRun: [eabconfg.cpl] c:\program files\hpq\quick launch buttons\EabServr.exe /Start
mRun: [CanonMyPrinter] c:\program files\canon\myprinter\BJMyPrt.exe /logon
mRun: [AVG_UI] "c:\program files\avg\avg2014\avgui.exe" /TRAYONLY
mRun: [ATIPTA] c:\program files\ati technologies\ati control panel\atiptaxx.exe
mRun: [ATIModeChange] Ati2mdxx.exe
mRun: [AGRSMMSG] AGRSMMSG.exe
StartupFolder: c:\docume~1\alluse~1\startm~1\programs\startup\mozyho~1.lnk - c:\program files\mozyhome\mozystat.exe
StartupFolder: c:\docume~1\alluse~1\startm~1\programs\startup\window~1.lnk - c:\program files\windows desktop search\WindowsSearch.exe
IE: Send To &Bluetooth - c:\program files\widcomm\bluetooth software\btsendto_ie_ctx.htm
IE: {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
IE: {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - c:\program files\messenger\msmsgs.exe
DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} - hxxp://www.update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1346340377171
DPF: {73ECB3AA-4717-450C-A2AB-D00DAD9EE203} - hxxp://h20614.www2.hp.com/ediags/gmd/Install/Cab/hpdetect1263.cab
DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.7.0/jinstall-1_7_0_21-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0017-0000-0011-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.7.0/jinstall-1_7_0_11-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0017-0000-0013-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.7.0/jinstall-1_7_0_13-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0017-0000-0015-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.7.0/jinstall-1_7_0_15-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0017-0000-0017-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.7.0/jinstall-1_7_0_17-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0017-0000-0021-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.7.0/jinstall-1_7_0_21-windows-i586.cab
DPF: {CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA} - hxxp://java.sun.com/update/1.7.0/jinstall-1_7_0_21-windows-i586.cab
TCP: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.0.1
TCP: Interfaces\{357E1F38-7A21-4974-9B42-35555F3B5CB7} : DhcpNameServer = 192.168.0.1
Handler: belarc - {6318E0AB-2E93-11D1-B8ED-00608CC9A71F} - c:\program files\belarc\advisor\system\BAVoilaX.dll
Handler: viprotocol - {B658800C-F66E-4EF3-AB85-6C0C227862A9} - c:\program files\common files\avg secure search\viprotocolinstaller\17.0.12\ViProtocol.dll
Handler: widimg - {EE7C2AFF-5742-44FF-BD0E-E521B0D3C3BA} - c:\windows\system32\BTXPPanel.dll
Notify: AtiExtEvent - Ati2evxx.dll
SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - c:\windows\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
.
============= SERVICES / DRIVERS ===============
.
R0 AVGIDSHX;AVGIDSHX;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgidshx.sys [2012-4-19 145720]
R0 Avglogx;AVG Logging Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avglogx.sys [2012-8-9 223032]
R0 Avgmfx86;AVG Mini-Filter Resident Anti-Virus Shield;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgmfx86.sys [2011-8-8 102200]
R0 Avgrkx86;AVG Anti-Rootkit Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgrkx86.sys [2011-9-13 27448]
R1 Avgdiskx;AVG Disk Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgdiskx.sys [2013-9-25 120632]
R1 AVGIDSDriver;AVGIDSDriver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgidsdriverx.sys [2011-12-23 209208]
R1 AVGIDSShim;AVGIDSShim;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgidsshimx.sys [2011-12-23 22840]
R1 Avgldx86;AVG AVI Loader Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgldx86.sys [2011-10-7 176952]
R1 Avgtdix;AVG TDI Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgtdix.sys [2011-7-11 193848]
R1 avgtp;avgtp;c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgtpx86.sys [2012-8-29 37664]
R2 AVGIDSAgent;AVGIDSAgent;c:\program files\avg\avg2014\avgidsagent.exe [2013-10-3 3538480]
R2 avgwd;AVG WatchDog;c:\program files\avg\avg2014\avgwdsvc.exe [2013-9-25 301152]
R2 CrossLoopService;CrossLoop Service;c:\documents and settings\mom\local settings\application data\crossloop\CrossLoopService.exe [2011-12-3 569072]
R2 vToolbarUpdater17.0.12;vToolbarUpdater17.0.12;c:\program files\common files\avg secure search\vtoolbarupdater\17.0.12\ToolbarUpdater.exe [2013-10-2 1734680]
S2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X86;c:\windows\microsoft.net\framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-3-18 130384]
S3 AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc;Adobe Flash Player Update Service;c:\windows\system32\macromed\flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe [2012-4-4 257416]
S3 PhDebug32;PhDebug32;\??\c:\bios\f30\debug32.sys --> c:\bios\f30\debug32.sys [?]
S3 PSI;PSI;c:\windows\system32\drivers\psi_mf.sys [2010-9-1 15544]
S3 tvnserver;TightVNC Server;c:\documents and settings\mom\local settings\application data\crossloop\tvnserver.exe [2011-12-3 814080]
S3 WinRM;Windows Remote Management (WS-Management);c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k WINRM [2003-3-31 14336]
S3 WPFFontCache_v0400;Windows Presentation Foundation Font Cache 4.0.0.0;c:\windows\microsoft.net\framework\v4.0.30319\wpf\WPFFontCache_v0400.exe [2013-7-20 754856]
.
=============== Created Last 30 ================
.
2013-10-28 14:26:16	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\SpywareBlaster
2013-10-26 15:40:06	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Auslogics
2013-10-26 14:41:02	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\mom\application data\AVG2014
2013-10-26 14:33:31	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\AVG2014
2013-10-25 18:07:15	145408	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\javacpl.cpl
2013-10-25 18:06:57	94632	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\WindowsAccessBridge.dll
2013-10-15 03:27:06	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\mom\local settings\application data\Avg2014
2013-10-09 22:36:44	25088	-c----w-	c:\windows\system32\dllcache\hidparse.sys
2013-10-09 22:36:44	14976	-c----w-	c:\windows\system32\dllcache\usbscan.sys
2013-10-09 22:36:42	46848	-c----w-	c:\windows\system32\dllcache\irbus.sys
2013-10-09 22:36:41	60160	-c----w-	c:\windows\system32\dllcache\usbaudio.sys
2013-10-09 22:36:41	123008	-c----w-	c:\windows\system32\dllcache\usbvideo.sys
2013-10-09 22:35:22	5376	-c----w-	c:\windows\system32\dllcache\usbd.sys
2013-10-09 22:35:22	30336	-c----w-	c:\windows\system32\dllcache\usbehci.sys
2013-10-09 22:35:22	144128	-c----w-	c:\windows\system32\dllcache\usbport.sys
2013-10-07 18:49:09	--------	d-----w-	c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\CanonIJ
2013-10-07 18:48:34	--------	d--h--w-	c:\documents and settings\all users\application data\CanonIJScan
.
==================== Find3M ====================
.
2013-10-08 20:49:51	71048	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
2013-10-08 20:49:51	692616	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\FlashPlayerApp.exe
2013-10-02 20:16:44	37664	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgtpx86.sys
2013-09-26 00:57:14	120632	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgdiskx.sys
2013-09-23 18:33:58	920064	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\wininet.dll
2013-09-23 18:33:57	43520	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\licmgr10.dll
2013-09-23 18:33:57	1469440	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\inetcpl.cpl
2013-09-23 18:33:56	18944	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\corpol.dll
2013-09-23 18:06:48	385024	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\html.iec
2013-09-11 02:11:44	22840	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgidsshimx.sys
2013-09-09 02:12:16	27448	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgrkx86.sys
2013-09-02 14:39:32	176952	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgldx86.sys
2013-09-02 14:28:06	145720	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgidshx.sys
2013-09-02 14:28:04	209208	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgidsdriverx.sys
2013-09-02 14:28:00	223032	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\avglogx.sys
2013-08-29 01:31:44	1878656	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\win32k.sys
2013-08-09 01:56:45	386560	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\themeui.dll
2013-08-09 00:55:08	144128	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys
2013-08-09 00:55:07	32384	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\usbccgp.sys
2013-08-09 00:55:06	5376	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\usbd.sys
2013-08-03 18:18:38	1543680	------w-	c:\windows\system32\wmvdecod.dll
2013-08-01 20:08:52	193848	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgtdix.sys
.
============= FINISH: 10:31:36.81 ===============
----------------------------------
ATTACH.TXT____________________________
.
UNLESS SPECIFICALLY INSTRUCTED, DO NOT POST THIS LOG.
IF REQUESTED, ZIP IT UP & ATTACH IT
.
DDS (Ver_2011-08-26.01)
.
Microsoft Windows XP Professional
Boot Device: \Device\HarddiskVolume1
Install Date: 12/1/2011 12:50:26 PM
System Uptime: 10/28/2013 10:22:30 AM (0 hours ago)
.
Motherboard: Hewlett-Packard | | 0898
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz | JP8 | 2999/mhz
.
==== Disk Partitions =========================
.
C: is FIXED (NTFS) - 75 GiB total, 60.305 GiB free.
D: is CDROM ()
E: is Removable
.
==== Disabled Device Manager Items =============
.
Class GUID: {4D36E972-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}
Description: Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8139&SUBSYS_006B103C&REV_10\4&253A0906&0&18A4
Manufacturer: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
Name: Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC
PNP Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8139&SUBSYS_006B103C&REV_10\4&253A0906&0&18A4
Service: RTL8023xp
.
==== System Restore Points ===================
.
RP1: 10/28/2013 10:20:38 AM - System Checkpoint
.
==== Installed Programs ======================
.
.
Adobe Flash Player 11 ActiveX
Adobe Reader XI (11.0.05)
Agere Systems AC'97 Modem
ALPS Touch Pad Driver
ATI - Software Uninstall Utility
ATI Control Panel
ATI Display Driver
Auslogics DiskDefrag
AVG 2014
AVG Security Toolbar
Belarc Advisor 8.1
Bluetooth by hp
Broadcom 802.11 Wireless LAN Adapter
Canon Easy-PhotoPrint EX
Canon Easy-PhotoPrint Pro
Canon IJ Network Scan Utility
Canon IJ Network Tool
Canon Inkjet Printer/Scanner/Fax Extended Survey Program
Canon MG6100 series MP Drivers
Canon MG6100 series User Registration
Canon MP Navigator EX 4.0
Canon My Printer
Canon Solution Menu EX
CCleaner
CrossLoop 2.81
FileHippo.com Update Checker
HiJackThis
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB953595)
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB958484)
Hotfix for Windows Media Format 11 SDK (KB929399)
Hotfix for Windows Media Player 11 (KB939683)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB2570791)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB2633952)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB2756822)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB2779562)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB915800-v4)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB952287)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB954550-v5)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB961118)
HP Product Detection
Installation Assistant
Java 7 Update 45
Java Auto Updater
K-Lite Codec Pack 9.8.0 (Full)
Malwarebytes Anti-Malware version 1.75.0.1300
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Security Update (KB2698023)
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Security Update (KB2833941)
Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 Service Pack 2
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.0 Service Pack 2
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1
Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile
Microsoft Base Smart Card Cryptographic Service Provider Package
Microsoft Compression Client Pack 1.0 for Windows XP
Microsoft Silverlight
Microsoft User-Mode Driver Framework Feature Pack 1.0
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.6161
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x86 Redistributable - 10.0.40219
MozyHome
OpenOffice 4.0.1
PCI 1620 Cardbus Controller and Software
Photo Notifier and Animation Creator
Quick Launch Buttons 5.10 B5
REALTEK Gigabit and Fast Ethernet NIC Driver
Revo Uninstaller 1.95
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB2604111)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB2736416)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB2840629)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB2861697)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2478663)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2518870)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2539636)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2572078)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2604121)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2633870)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2656351)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2656368)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2656368v2)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2656405)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2686827)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2729449)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2737019)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2742595)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2789642)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2804576)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2832407)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2835393)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2840628)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2840628v2)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2858302v2)
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2861188)
Security Update for Microsoft Windows (KB2564958)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2510531)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2544521)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2586448)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2618444)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2647516)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2675157)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2699988)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2722913)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2744842)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2761465)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2792100)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2797052)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2799329)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2809289)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2817183)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2829530)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2838727)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2846071)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2847204)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2862772)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2870699)
Security Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2879017)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB2378111)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB2834904-v2)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB2834904)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB952069)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB954155)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB973540)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB975558)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB978695)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 11 (KB954154)
Security Update for Windows Search 4 - KB963093
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2079403)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2115168)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2229593)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2296011)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2347290)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2360937)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2387149)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2393802)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2412687)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2419632)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2423089)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2440591)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2443105)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2476490)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2478960)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2478971)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2479943)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2481109)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2483185)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2485663)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2506212)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2507618)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2507938)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2508272)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2508429)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2509553)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2535512)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2536276-v2)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2544893-v2)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2562937)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2566454)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2567053)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2567680)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2570222)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2570947)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2584146)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2585542)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2592799)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2598479)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2603381)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2618451)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2619339)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2620712)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2621440)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2624667)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2631813)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2633171)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2639417)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2641653)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2646524)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2647518)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2653956)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2655992)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2659262)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2660465)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2661637)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2676562)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2685939)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2686509)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2691442)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2695962)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2698365)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2705219)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2707511)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2709162)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2712808)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2718523)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2719985)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2723135)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2724197)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2727528)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2731847)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2753842-v2)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2753842)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2757638)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2758857)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2761226)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2770660)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2778344)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2779030)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2780091)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2799494)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2802968)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2807986)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2808735)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2813170)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2813345)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2820197)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2820917)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2829361)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2834886)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2839229)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2845187)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2847311)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2849470)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2850851)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2850869)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2859537)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2862330)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2862335)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2864063)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2868038)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2876315)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB2883150)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923561)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923789)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941569)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB946648)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950762)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950974)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951376-v2)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB952004)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB952954)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB954459)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956572)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956744)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956802)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956844)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958644)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB959426)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960803)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960859)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB961501)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB969059)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB970430)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971657)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB972270)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973507)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973869)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973904)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974112)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974318)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974392)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974571)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975025)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975467)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975560)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975562)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975713)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB977816)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB977914)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978338)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978542)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978601)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978706)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB979309)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB979482)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB979687)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB980436)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB981322)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB981997)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB982132)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB982665)
SelectionLinks
SoundMAX
Spell Checker For OE 2.1
SpywareBlaster 5.0
TI1620/1520
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB963707)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2468871)
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4 Client Profile (KB2533523)
Update for Microsoft Windows (KB971513)
Update for Windows Internet Explorer 8 (KB2598845)
Update for Windows XP (KB2345886)
Update for Windows XP (KB2492386)
Update for Windows XP (KB2541763)
Update for Windows XP (KB2641690)
Update for Windows XP (KB2661254-v2)
Update for Windows XP (KB2718704)
Update for Windows XP (KB2736233)
Update for Windows XP (KB2749655)
Update for Windows XP (KB2863058)
Update for Windows XP (KB898461)
Update for Windows XP (KB951978)
Update for Windows XP (KB955759)
Update for Windows XP (KB968389)
Update for Windows XP (KB971029)
Update for Windows XP (KB971737)
Update for Windows XP (KB973687)
Update for Windows XP (KB973815)
Visual Studio 2012 x86 Redistributables
WebFldrs XP
Windows Genuine Advantage Notifications (KB905474)
Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool (KB892130)
Windows Internet Explorer 8
Windows Management Framework Core
Windows Media Format 11 runtime
Windows Media Player 11
Windows XP Service Pack 3
.
==== Event Viewer Messages From Past Week ========
.
10/28/2013 10:17:31 AM, error: SideBySide [59] - Resolve Partial Assembly failed for Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC. Reference error message: The referenced assembly is not installed on your system. .
10/28/2013 10:17:31 AM, error: SideBySide [59] - Generate Activation Context failed for C:\Program Files\Canon\Solution Menu EX\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully. .
10/28/2013 10:17:31 AM, error: SideBySide [32] - Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.
10/28/2013 10:05:33 AM, error: DCOM [10005] - DCOM got error "%1058" attempting to start the service VSS with arguments "" in order to run the server: {E579AB5F-1CC4-44B4-BED9-DE0991FF0623}
10/28/2013 10:05:08 AM, error: Service Control Manager [7006] - The ScRegSetValueExW call failed for Start with the following error: Access is denied.
10/26/2013 8:27:11 AM, error: DCOM [10005] - DCOM got error "%1084" attempting to start the service EventSystem with arguments "" in order to run the server: {1BE1F766-5536-11D1-B726-00C04FB926AF}
10/26/2013 8:22:49 AM, error: Service Control Manager [7026] - The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load: AVGIDSDriver AVGIDSShim Avgldx86 BANTExt eabfiltr Fips intelppm mozyFilter
10/26/2013 8:22:49 AM, error: Service Control Manager [7001] - The AVGIDSAgent service depends on the AVGIDSDriver service which failed to start because of the following error: A device attached to the system is not functioning.
10/26/2013 10:38:49 AM, error: Service Control Manager [7024] - The AVGIDSAgent service terminated with service-specific error 3758213669 (0xE001CA25).
10/25/2013 2:05:07 PM, error: Service Control Manager [7034] - The Java Quick Starter service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s).
.
==== End Of File ===========================


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Do you have Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 installed on the other computers that don't have a problem with SpywareBlaster?

I ask because there's an error on the problem one that seems to indicate that version is needed but it's running only later ones (2008 and 2010). It's just a shot in the dark but maybe that particular package is needed for SpywareBlaster to work properly?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

SpywareBlaster has a new update.
That is the 2nd update this month so more then the once a month so maybe it fixes something.

http://www.calendarofupdates.com/up...dar&section=view&do=showevent&event_id=127457


----------



## DKTaber (Oct 26, 2001)

Cookiegal said:


> Do you have Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 installed on the other computers that don't have a problem with SpywareBlaster?
> 
> I ask because there's an error on the problem one that seems to indicate that version is needed but it's running only later ones (2008 and 2010). It's just a shot in the dark but maybe that particular package is needed for SpywareBlaster to work properly?


It varies. My desktop has only MSV C++ 2008 and 2010. My laptop has 2005, two versions of 2008, plus 2009 and 2010. Hers has two versions of 2009 and one of 2010. As I've said, neither my desktop nor my laptop have any problem with SB updates.

Since you brought up the C++ issue, why do I need all these versions of C++ (especially 5 versions on my laptop!!). *Shouldn't I have only 2010 on all of the computers on the basis that that's the latest version?* Or does C++ still operate like the .Net Framework versions, where you had to have multiple versions to access ALL Web sites without problems, until they came out with version 4, which is the only version I have on my desk- and laptop?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

It's my understanding that some programs still require older versions of Microsoft Visual C++ that were used to create them but the program will generally provoke installation of the version it needs. But the side by side errors in your log indicate something is looking for a version that's not installed, however, it appears releated to a Canon device.

Let's take a closer and more detailed look at errors using this program:

Please download the Event Viewer Tool by Vino Rosso *VEW* and save it to your Desktop:


For XP operating sysetms double-click *VEW.exe* For later operating systems right-click VEW.exe and select "Run As Administrator"

Under "Select log to query", select:

*Application*
*System*

Under "Select type to list", select:

*Error*
*Warning*

Click the radio button for "Number of events"
Type *20* in the 1 to 20 box 
Then click the *Run* button.

Notepad will open with the output log. Please copy and paste the contents here.


----------



## DKTaber (Oct 26, 2001)

Cookiegal said:


> It's my understanding that some programs still require older versions of Microsoft Visual C++ that were used to create them but the program will generally provoke installation of the version it needs. But the side by side errors in your log indicate something is looking for a version that's not installed, however, it appears releated to a Canon device.
> 
> Let's take a closer and more detailed look at errors using this program:


I do have a Canon Pixma MG6120 which all the computers use to print wirelessly. But it's installed on the problem laptop and she has no problem printing.

*Here's the VEW.txt file:*

Vino's Event Viewer v01c run on Windows XP in English
Report run at 29/10/2013 11:21:33 AM

Note: All dates below are in the format dd/mm/yyyy

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
'Application' Log - error Type
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 28/10/2013 10:05:33 AM
Type: error Category: 0
Event: 8193 Source: VSS
Volume Shadow Copy Service error: Unexpected error calling routine CoCreateInstance. hr = 0x80070422.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 28/10/2013 10:05:33 AM
Type: error Category: 0
Event: 8193 Source: VSS
Volume Shadow Copy Service error: Unexpected error calling routine CoCreateInstance. hr = 0x80070422.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 14/10/2013 3:24:09 PM
Type: error Category: 3
Event: 455 Source: ESENT
wuaueng.dll (2236) SUS20ClientDataStore: Error -1032 (0xfffffbf8) occurred while opening logfile C:\WINDOWS\SoftwareDistribution\DataStore\Logs\edb.log.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 14/10/2013 3:24:09 PM
Type: error Category: 1
Event: 489 Source: ESENT
wuauclt (2236) An attempt to open the file "C:\WINDOWS\SoftwareDistribution\DataStore\Logs\edb.log" for read only access failed with system error 32 (0x00000020): "The process cannot access the file because it is being used by another process. ". The open file operation will fail with error -1032 (0xfffffbf8).

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 14/10/2013 3:23:59 PM
Type: error Category: 3
Event: 455 Source: ESENT
wuaueng.dll (2236) SUS20ClientDataStore: Error -1032 (0xfffffbf8) occurred while opening logfile C:\WINDOWS\SoftwareDistribution\DataStore\Logs\edb.log.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 14/10/2013 3:23:59 PM
Type: error Category: 1
Event: 489 Source: ESENT
wuauclt (2236) An attempt to open the file "C:\WINDOWS\SoftwareDistribution\DataStore\Logs\edb.log" for read only access failed with system error 32 (0x00000020): "The process cannot access the file because it is being used by another process. ". The open file operation will fail with error -1032 (0xfffffbf8).

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 10/10/2013 10:50:05 AM
Type: error Category: 0
Event: 1103 Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_32) - Tried to start a service that wasn't the latest version of CLR Optimization service. Will shutdown

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 25/07/2013 6:59:33 PM
Type: error Category: 0
Event: 1001 Source: Application Hang
Fault bucket -1633277033.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 25/07/2013 6:59:28 PM
Type: error Category: 101
Event: 1002 Source: Application Hang
Hanging application Au_.exe, version 2.0.0.4003, hang module hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 25/07/2013 6:52:01 PM
Type: error Category: 101
Event: 1002 Source: Application Hang
Hanging application Au_.exe, version 2.0.0.4003, hang module hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 10/07/2013 10:01:42 PM
Type: error Category: 0
Event: 1101 Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) - Failed to compile: PresentationFramework, Version=3.0.0.0, Culture=neutral, PublicKeyToken=31bf3856ad364e35 . Error code = 0x80070020

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 16/05/2013 4:06:03 PM
Type: error Category: 0
Event: 1103 Source: .NET Runtime Optimization Service
.NET Runtime Optimization Service (clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_32) - Tried to start a service that wasn't the latest version of CLR Optimization service. Will shutdown

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 06/05/2013 10:52:29 AM
Type: error Category: 101
Event: 1002 Source: Application Hang
Hanging application iexplore.exe, version 8.0.6001.18702, hang module hungapp, version 0.0.0.0, hang address 0x00000000.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 21/04/2013 5:28:58 PM
Type: error Category: 0
Event: 1 Source: JavaQuickStarterService
The event description cannot be found.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 27/03/2013 11:47:22 AM
Type: error Category: 0
Event: 1001 Source: Application Error
Fault bucket 750945188.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 27/03/2013 11:47:18 AM
Type: error Category: 0
Event: 1000 Source: Application Error
Faulting application msimn.exe, version 6.0.2900.5512, faulting module directdb.dll, version 6.0.2900.5512, fault address 0x00007641.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 09/03/2013 3:28:35 PM
Type: error Category: 1
Event: 490 Source: ESENT
svchost (1904) An attempt to open the file "C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot2\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\catdb" for read / write access failed with system error 32 (0x00000020): "The process cannot access the file because it is being used by another process. ". The open file operation will fail with error -1032 (0xfffffbf8).

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 09/03/2013 3:28:33 PM
Type: error Category: 1
Event: 490 Source: ESENT
svchost (1904) An attempt to open the file "C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot2\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\catdb" for read / write access failed with system error 32 (0x00000020): "The process cannot access the file because it is being used by another process. ". The open file operation will fail with error -1032 (0xfffffbf8).

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 09/03/2013 3:28:32 PM
Type: error Category: 1
Event: 490 Source: ESENT
svchost (1904) An attempt to open the file "C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot2\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\catdb" for read / write access failed with system error 32 (0x00000020): "The process cannot access the file because it is being used by another process. ". The open file operation will fail with error -1032 (0xfffffbf8).

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 09/03/2013 3:28:31 PM
Type: error Category: 1
Event: 490 Source: ESENT
svchost (1904) An attempt to open the file "C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot2\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\catdb" for read / write access failed with system error 32 (0x00000020): "The process cannot access the file because it is being used by another process. ". The open file operation will fail with error -1032 (0xfffffbf8).

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
'Application' Log - warning Type
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 14/10/2013 11:32:22 PM
Type: warning Category: 0
Event: 1517 Source: Userenv
Windows saved user ANITA-LAPTOP\Mom registry while an application or service was still using the registry during log off. The memory used by the user's registry has not been freed. The registry will be unloaded when it is no longer in use. This is often caused by services running as a user account, try configuring the services to run in either the LocalService or NetworkService account.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 09/10/2013 7:43:42 PM
Type: warning Category: 1
Event: 1020 Source: ASP.NET 2.0.50727.0
Updates to the IIS metabase were aborted because IIS is either not installed or is disabled on this machine. To configure ASP.NET to run in IIS, please install or enable IIS and re-register ASP.NET using aspnet_regiis.exe /i.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 14/08/2013 9:50:30 PM
Type: warning Category: 1
Event: 1020 Source: ASP.NET 2.0.50727.0
Updates to the IIS metabase were aborted because IIS is either not installed or is disabled on this machine. To configure ASP.NET to run in IIS, please install or enable IIS and re-register ASP.NET using aspnet_regiis.exe /i.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 10/07/2013 9:57:36 PM
Type: warning Category: 1
Event: 1020 Source: ASP.NET 2.0.50727.0
Updates to the IIS metabase were aborted because IIS is either not installed or is disabled on this machine. To configure ASP.NET to run in IIS, please install or enable IIS and re-register ASP.NET using aspnet_regiis.exe /i.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 10/07/2013 9:23:39 PM
Type: warning Category: 1
Event: 1020 Source: ASP.NET 2.0.50727.0
Updates to the IIS metabase were aborted because IIS is either not installed or is disabled on this machine. To configure ASP.NET to run in IIS, please install or enable IIS and re-register ASP.NET using aspnet_regiis.exe /i.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 10/07/2013 9:16:21 PM
Type: warning Category: 0
Event: 0 Source: System.ServiceModel.Install 3.0.0.0
Configuration section system.serviceModel.activation already exists in c:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\Config\machine.config.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 10/07/2013 9:16:21 PM
Type: warning Category: 0
Event: 0 Source: System.ServiceModel.Install 3.0.0.0
Configuration section system.runtime.serialization already exists in c:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\Config\machine.config.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 10/07/2013 9:16:20 PM
Type: warning Category: 0
Event: 0 Source: System.ServiceModel.Install 3.0.0.0
Configuration section system.serviceModel already exists in c:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\Config\machine.config.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 10/07/2013 9:16:19 PM
Type: warning Category: 0
Event: 0 Source: System.ServiceModel.Install 3.0.0.0
Could not detect IIS installation or IIS is disabled, skipping the Web Host Script Mappings component since it depends upon IIS to function properly. If you believe this message is an error, check your IIS installation to make sure it is installed properly.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 15/05/2013 9:07:07 PM
Type: warning Category: 1
Event: 1020 Source: ASP.NET 2.0.50727.0
Updates to the IIS metabase were aborted because IIS is either not installed or is disabled on this machine. To configure ASP.NET to run in IIS, please install or enable IIS and re-register ASP.NET using aspnet_regiis.exe /i.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 03/04/2013 11:29:50 AM
Type: warning Category: 0
Event: 1015 Source: MsiInstaller
Failed to connect to server. Error: 0x800401F0

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 03/04/2013 11:28:57 AM
Type: warning Category: 0
Event: 1015 Source: MsiInstaller
Failed to connect to server. Error: 0x800401F0

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 03/04/2013 11:09:37 AM
Type: warning Category: 0
Event: 1015 Source: MsiInstaller
Failed to connect to server. Error: 0x800401F0

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 01/04/2013 7:30:29 PM
Type: warning Category: 0
Event: 1015 Source: MsiInstaller
Failed to connect to server. Error: 0x800401F0

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 01/04/2013 7:28:17 PM
Type: warning Category: 0
Event: 1015 Source: MsiInstaller
Failed to connect to server. Error: 0x800401F0

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 13/02/2013 7:12:27 PM
Type: warning Category: 1
Event: 1020 Source: ASP.NET 2.0.50727.0
Updates to the IIS metabase were aborted because IIS is either not installed or is disabled on this machine. To configure ASP.NET to run in IIS, please install or enable IIS and re-register ASP.NET using aspnet_regiis.exe /i.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 15/01/2013 11:30:10 AM
Type: warning Category: 0
Event: 1517 Source: Userenv
Windows saved user ANITA-LAPTOP\Mom registry while an application or service was still using the registry during log off. The memory used by the user's registry has not been freed. The registry will be unloaded when it is no longer in use. This is often caused by services running as a user account, try configuring the services to run in either the LocalService or NetworkService account.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 09/01/2013 8:09:33 PM
Type: warning Category: 0
Event: 1021 Source: .NET Runtime
.NET Runtime version 2.0.50727.3643 - Executable "C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe" AppDomain "DefaultDomain" deleted obsolete native image "C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\mscorlib\3add69b075f3da012fb97ce00cd795c0\mscorlib.ni.dll"

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 09/01/2013 8:08:50 PM
Type: warning Category: 1
Event: 1020 Source: ASP.NET 2.0.50727.0
Updates to the IIS metabase were aborted because IIS is either not installed or is disabled on this machine. To configure ASP.NET to run in IIS, please install or enable IIS and re-register ASP.NET using aspnet_regiis.exe /i.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 09/01/2013 8:00:36 PM
Type: warning Category: 0
Event: 0 Source: System.ServiceModel.Install 3.0.0.0
Configuration section system.serviceModel.activation already exists in C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\Config\machine.config.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
'System' Log - error Type
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 28/10/2013 10:17:33 AM
Type: error Category: 0
Event: 59 Source: SideBySide
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\Program Files\Canon\Solution Menu EX\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully. .

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 28/10/2013 10:17:33 AM
Type: error Category: 0
Event: 59 Source: SideBySide
Resolve Partial Assembly failed for Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC. Reference error message: The referenced assembly is not installed on your system. .

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 28/10/2013 10:17:33 AM
Type: error Category: 0
Event: 32 Source: SideBySide
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 28/10/2013 10:17:31 AM
Type: error Category: 0
Event: 59 Source: SideBySide
Generate Activation Context failed for C:\Program Files\Canon\Solution Menu EX\MFC80U.DLL. Reference error message: The operation completed successfully. .

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 28/10/2013 10:17:31 AM
Type: error Category: 0
Event: 59 Source: SideBySide
Resolve Partial Assembly failed for Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC. Reference error message: The referenced assembly is not installed on your system. .

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 28/10/2013 10:17:31 AM
Type: error Category: 0
Event: 32 Source: SideBySide
Dependent Assembly Microsoft.VC80.MFCLOC could not be found and Last Error was The referenced assembly is not installed on your system.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 28/10/2013 10:05:33 AM
Type: error Category: 0
Event: 10005 Source: DCOM
DCOM got error "%1058" attempting to start the service VSS with arguments "" in order to run the server: {E579AB5F-1CC4-44B4-BED9-DE0991FF0623}

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 28/10/2013 10:05:33 AM
Type: error Category: 0
Event: 10005 Source: DCOM
DCOM got error "%1058" attempting to start the service VSS with arguments "" in order to run the server: {E579AB5F-1CC4-44B4-BED9-DE0991FF0623}

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 28/10/2013 10:05:08 AM
Type: error Category: 0
Event: 7006 Source: Service Control Manager
The ScRegSetValueExW call failed for Start with the following error: Access is denied.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 28/10/2013 10:05:08 AM
Type: error Category: 0
Event: 7006 Source: Service Control Manager
The ScRegSetValueExW call failed for Start with the following error: Access is denied.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 28/10/2013 9:29:02 AM
Type: error Category: 0
Event: 10010 Source: DCOM
The server {F25AF245-4A81-40DC-92F9-E9021F207706} did not register with DCOM within the required timeout.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 26/10/2013 10:56:23 AM
Type: error Category: 0
Event: 7024 Source: Service Control Manager
The AVGIDSAgent service terminated with service-specific error 3758213669 (0xE001CA25).

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 26/10/2013 10:56:22 AM
Type: error Category: 0
Event: 7024 Source: Service Control Manager
The AVGIDSAgent service terminated with service-specific error 3758213669 (0xE001CA25).

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 26/10/2013 10:56:21 AM
Type: error Category: 0
Event: 7024 Source: Service Control Manager
The AVGIDSAgent service terminated with service-specific error 3758213669 (0xE001CA25).

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 26/10/2013 10:56:20 AM
Type: error Category: 0
Event: 7024 Source: Service Control Manager
The AVGIDSAgent service terminated with service-specific error 3758213669 (0xE001CA25).

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 26/10/2013 10:56:19 AM
Type: error Category: 0
Event: 7024 Source: Service Control Manager
The AVGIDSAgent service terminated with service-specific error 3758213669 (0xE001CA25).

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 26/10/2013 10:56:18 AM
Type: error Category: 0
Event: 7024 Source: Service Control Manager
The AVGIDSAgent service terminated with service-specific error 3758213669 (0xE001CA25).

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 26/10/2013 10:56:17 AM
Type: error Category: 0
Event: 7024 Source: Service Control Manager
The AVGIDSAgent service terminated with service-specific error 3758213669 (0xE001CA25).

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 26/10/2013 10:56:16 AM
Type: error Category: 0
Event: 7024 Source: Service Control Manager
The AVGIDSAgent service terminated with service-specific error 3758213669 (0xE001CA25).

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 26/10/2013 10:56:15 AM
Type: error Category: 0
Event: 7024 Source: Service Control Manager
The AVGIDSAgent service terminated with service-specific error 3758213669 (0xE001CA25).

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
'System' Log - warning Type
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 29/10/2013 9:01:35 AM
Type: warning Category: 0
Event: 18 Source: BTHUSB
Windows cannot store Bluetooth link keys on the local transceiver because it cannot determine whether proper security is enabled for the device.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 29/10/2013 7:59:09 AM
Type: warning Category: 0
Event: 18 Source: BTHUSB
Windows cannot store Bluetooth link keys on the local transceiver because it cannot determine whether proper security is enabled for the device.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 28/10/2013 2:37:02 PM
Type: warning Category: 0
Event: 18 Source: BTHUSB
Windows cannot store Bluetooth link keys on the local transceiver because it cannot determine whether proper security is enabled for the device.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 28/10/2013 11:28:14 AM
Type: warning Category: 0
Event: 18 Source: BTHUSB
Windows cannot store Bluetooth link keys on the local transceiver because it cannot determine whether proper security is enabled for the device.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 28/10/2013 10:46:58 AM
Type: warning Category: 0
Event: 18 Source: BTHUSB
Windows cannot store Bluetooth link keys on the local transceiver because it cannot determine whether proper security is enabled for the device.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 28/10/2013 10:23:56 AM
Type: warning Category: 0
Event: 1003 Source: Dhcp
Your computer was not able to renew its address from the network (from the DHCP Server) for the Network Card with network address 00904B5DCEC0. The following error occurred: The operation was canceled by the user. . Your computer will continue to try and obtain an address on its own from the network address (DHCP) server.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 28/10/2013 10:23:26 AM
Type: warning Category: 0
Event: 18 Source: BTHUSB
Windows cannot store Bluetooth link keys on the local transceiver because it cannot determine whether proper security is enabled for the device.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 28/10/2013 10:16:59 AM
Type: warning Category: 0
Event: 18 Source: BTHUSB
Windows cannot store Bluetooth link keys on the local transceiver because it cannot determine whether proper security is enabled for the device.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 28/10/2013 9:29:02 AM
Type: warning Category: 0
Event: 18 Source: BTHUSB
Windows cannot store Bluetooth link keys on the local transceiver because it cannot determine whether proper security is enabled for the device.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 27/10/2013 2:55:40 PM
Type: warning Category: 0
Event: 18 Source: BTHUSB
Windows cannot store Bluetooth link keys on the local transceiver because it cannot determine whether proper security is enabled for the device.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 27/10/2013 10:43:05 AM
Type: warning Category: 0
Event: 18 Source: BTHUSB
Windows cannot store Bluetooth link keys on the local transceiver because it cannot determine whether proper security is enabled for the device.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 26/10/2013 11:32:36 AM
Type: warning Category: 0
Event: 18 Source: BTHUSB
Windows cannot store Bluetooth link keys on the local transceiver because it cannot determine whether proper security is enabled for the device.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 26/10/2013 10:02:41 AM
Type: warning Category: 0
Event: 18 Source: BTHUSB
Windows cannot store Bluetooth link keys on the local transceiver because it cannot determine whether proper security is enabled for the device.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 26/10/2013 8:28:39 AM
Type: warning Category: 0
Event: 18 Source: BTHUSB
Windows cannot store Bluetooth link keys on the local transceiver because it cannot determine whether proper security is enabled for the device.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 26/10/2013 8:15:56 AM
Type: warning Category: 0
Event: 18 Source: BTHUSB
Windows cannot store Bluetooth link keys on the local transceiver because it cannot determine whether proper security is enabled for the device.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 25/10/2013 11:13:13 AM
Type: warning Category: 0
Event: 18 Source: BTHUSB
Windows cannot store Bluetooth link keys on the local transceiver because it cannot determine whether proper security is enabled for the device.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 24/10/2013 11:30:25 AM
Type: warning Category: 0
Event: 1003 Source: Dhcp
Your computer was not able to renew its address from the network (from the DHCP Server) for the Network Card with network address 00904B5DCEC0. The following error occurred: The operation was canceled by the user. . Your computer will continue to try and obtain an address on its own from the network address (DHCP) server.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 24/10/2013 11:30:22 AM
Type: warning Category: 0
Event: 18 Source: BTHUSB
Windows cannot store Bluetooth link keys on the local transceiver because it cannot determine whether proper security is enabled for the device.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 23/10/2013 11:52:12 PM
Type: warning Category: 0
Event: 18 Source: BTHUSB
Windows cannot store Bluetooth link keys on the local transceiver because it cannot determine whether proper security is enabled for the device.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 23/10/2013 4:23:43 PM
Type: warning Category: 0
Event: 18 Source: BTHUSB
Windows cannot store Bluetooth link keys on the local transceiver because it cannot determine whether proper security is enabled for the device.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I don't see anything that might be helpful to the problem at hand.

Have you tried a diagnostic startup yet with msconfig? I know you mentioned earlier that you hadn't done that yet so I'm not sure if you have done it. 

Aside from that, I'd try running chkdsk and system file checker.


----------



## DKTaber (Oct 26, 2001)

Cookiegal said:


> I don't see anything that might be helpful to the problem at hand.
> 
> Have you tried a diagnostic startup yet with msconfig? I know you mentioned earlier that you hadn't done that yet so I'm not sure if you have. . .
> 
> Aside from that, I'd try running chkdsk and system file checker.


I did try running a "modified" diagnostic startup, but that startup is devoid of an Internet connection (despite making sure that DHCP Client, Plug and Play, RPC, Workstation, and Telephony are all checked), so could not try an update. I must be missing some critical service(s). Which one(s)?

I did a chkdsk /f. It found no problems. Cannot do a sfc; don't have a Windows XP *Pro* CD. The computer refuses to use my XP Home CD and the HDD has no Windows recovery partition (the computer came out in 2004, before recovery partitions became popular).


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Do you have an i386 folder in the root of your C Drive? If so, you can change an entry in the registry for SFC to look there for files if needed rather than asking for the CD.


----------



## DKTaber (Oct 26, 2001)

Cookiegal said:


> Do you have an i386 folder in the root of your C Drive? If so, you can change an entry in the registry for SFC to look there for files if needed rather than asking for the CD.


There are five i386 folders, but NONE is directly under the root, and they all contain different files.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

They are not likely the one that's needed then. 

I still t hink it may have to do with the Microsoft Visual C++ or perhaps the .NET Frameworks.


----------



## DKTaber (Oct 26, 2001)

Cookiegal said:


> They are not likely the one that's needed then.
> 
> I still think it may have to do with the Microsoft Visual C++ or perhaps the .NET Frameworks.


So. . . does that mean I should try deleting all of those and re-downloading/installing them?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I would start by installing Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 and see if that makes any difference.


----------



## DKTaber (Oct 26, 2001)

Cookiegal said:


> I would start by installing Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 and see if that makes any difference.


Did that. Made no difference, except the error code on update attempts is now "U001". Even (again) tried it with AVG and the firewall disabled, and (again) in Safe Mode with Networking. As usual, it loads a few updates, but when it gets to "sbdatabaseinf.dtb", it bulks.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I would suggest posting at Wilders where javacool himself will likely see it.


----------



## DKTaber (Oct 26, 2001)

Cookiegal said:


> I would suggest posting at Wilders where javacool himself will likely see it.


I already did; added it to a thread started by someone else having the same problem. You can access the thread at http://www.wilderssecurity.com/showthread.php?t=352545. There have been no replies.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I think a new thread would have had more chance of being seen without people thinking it had been replied to already.


----------



## DKTaber (Oct 26, 2001)

Cookiegal said:


> I think a new thread would have had more chance of being seen without people thinking it had been replied to already.


OK. I did that because I have gotten the feeling from TSG that Web managers don't like threads that repeat the problem described in another active thread. However, I went ahead and entered a new thread.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Actually, here we prefer that users start new threads rather than posting in someone else's. I'm not sure how they will see it at Wilders but I don't suppose you're able to delete your post now anyway.


----------



## DKTaber (Oct 26, 2001)

Cookiegal said:


> Actually, here we prefer that users start new threads rather than posting in someone else's. I'm not sure how they will see it at Wilders but I don't suppose you're able to delete your post now anyway.


No, but makes no difference. My question will simply appear in 2 places. Whichever one gets a response is the one I'll go with.


----------



## DKTaber (Oct 26, 2001)

Update: I put the problem into a new thread on 11/5. Today is 11/11. There have been no responses to either of the posts I put up. I find that most forums are no where near as good as TSG, so I'm not surprised. It is, nonetheless, frustrating because I'll bet dollars to doughnuts that Brightfort knows what's causing it.


----------



## DKTaber (Oct 26, 2001)

'Nother update. One of the people whom I support said her 6-year-old Vista Toshiba laptop's IE was not working, so brought it to me. I discovered that she had not been running Malwarebytes biweekly per the instructions I gave her, so I ran it. It found (this is not a misprint) 74 PUPs. And they were really bad ones, like the Babylon and Delta browser toolbars. Zapped all 74, after which not only did IE work, but the entire computer ran about 2x as fast.

However, one of the programs I installed on it 6 months ago was SpywareBlaster. I tried to update it and got exactly the same error message that I posted this thread about; the last update (sbdatabaseinf.dtb) fails. So it doesn't work on my wife's old XP computer, doesn't work on this Vista computer, but DOES work on my Win 7 desktop and Win 7 laptop. Makes me wonder if, when Brightfort bought Javacool, they modified the program in a way that makes some updates incompatible with older OS's and didn't test them with those (obsolete) OS's, so have no clue that they're not working.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

They do seem to have workarounds for older operating systems:

http://www.wilderssecurity.com/showthread.php?t=342848

Found more on failed sbdatabaseinf.dtb, like manual updates:

http://www.wilderssecurity.com/archive/index.php/t-12266.html


----------



## DKTaber (Oct 26, 2001)

Phantom010 said:


> They do seem to have workarounds for older operating systems:
> 
> http://www.wilderssecurity.com/showthread.php?t=342848
> 
> Found more on failed sbdatabaseinf.dtb, like manual updates: http://www.wilderssecurity.com/archive/index.php/t-12266.html


Thanks, Phantom. Did that, and it worked. But what a pain in the arse. And many questions remain: When the next update is released, will the program update automatically like it should, or will I have to repeat the one by one by one downloads? What causes it not to work from the "Check for updates" button? Why did somebody ask to -- why would anyone want to -- download the updates manually? Didn't the Brightfort responder think, "Duh; why would anyone want to get the updates via one-by-one file download; is the "Check for updates" button not working? Why is it not working?"

Software products get their reputations based on performance and the available support when they don't do what they're supposed to do. Brightfort fails miserably on the latter function.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Let's hope it sticks for the next updates. :up:


----------



## highlanderwirt (Dec 15, 2013)

I had been having update problems also, I discovered my problem involved different PC's, different and the same OS, laptops, were experiencing update errors(U001) everyone knows the drill.


What I learned was equipment giving error were on my wireless which is D-link. When I connect via wired/Ethernet, problem didn't occur. HUh!!!


Anyways....... 


"There can be, only one!"


----------

